# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Italisht - Shqip

## alvi

Oglio con mare -  Vaj medet

----------


## lulja_e_dimrit

oglio conmmare - i bie "vaj medet"

se oglio con mare - i bie " vaji me det"

P.s. o alvo me verte ashtu perkthehet se se kam nigju naiher
po qe ashu si thu ti te falemenrit vllau tem se s`po na le te vdesim QORRA

----------


## ChuChu

Punto nero, punto nero - Pike e zeze, pike e zeze 


:)

----------


## alvi

lol

----------


## Nuska

Sono batuto con oglio e acento- jam rahur me vaj e me uthull.
:) :) ahahahah

----------

